
Light-Weight Identity for the Web Using Browser Sync and Push - nileshtrivedi
https://gist.github.com/nileshtrivedi/2ad7fd3be4a231bab08beeaa5ac18de6
======
nileshtrivedi
This is just a rough idea triggered by an observation on how browsers are
adapting push notifications to be more user-friendly. See this:
[https://www.mobiloud.com/blog/google-web-push-
notification-p...](https://www.mobiloud.com/blog/google-web-push-notification-
permission-2020strategy/)

We users trust our browsers a lot already. And they've been good stewards so
far (such as end-to-end encryption of sync data). This proposal in meant to
leverage browser sync and push to replace social logins such as Google,
Facebook etc.

~~~
mathnmusic
> If you signed up via Brave, you won't be able to claim that account via
> Firefox.

I think you might be underestimating the importance of this. I understand push
notification servers are maintained by each browser vendor separately. Perhaps
browsers should allow the user to route their push notifications to another
browser's endpoint?

